# Logic Pro X vs Cubase 9



## rvb (May 24, 2017)

I know this is all very personal and subjective and that it has been discussed to death already!!!
But to anyone that has used both Logic and Cubase what would you say you're own personal pro's and cons would be when comparing these two DAWS? ( also I think I need a dongle if I want to demo Cubase 9.5 right?)

I have tried the studio one demo and decided that I'll stay with Ableton for now. 

Anyway I want to use it mostly for sound design, composing and a bit of pop production. Ableton is great for the electronic side of things and I will keep using it for that, I just feel like I need a bit of a change just to keep things fresh and inspire myself a bit more and not to fall in to old 'habits' when writing new pieces of music.

Much appreciated!


----------



## dcoscina (May 24, 2017)

I prefer Cubase's workflow over Logic X personally. However I compose in Logic once in a blue moon


----------



## Jaap (May 24, 2017)

rvb said:


> also I think I need a dongle if I want to demo Cubase 9.5 right?



Yes you need an elicenser for Cubase (also the demo) to run. If you have any VSL instruments (and that dongle), you can put the license on that one. Btw Cubase is at version 9 atm (9.5 will probably released around december  ).
I can't help you with comparing it with Logic since I never used that.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 25, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Steinberg now offers a machine license, so the dongle isn't required. Just check on the trial page.

I use both Logic X and Cubase 9, both are excellent.

Logic X
Pros:
Rock solid (for me, anyways)
Can export movie clips with audio embedded (which is great if you send cues to directors for approval, etc)
Excellent stock plugins and VI's
Logic Remote is very handy, I use it regularly
Free, regular updates
Tons of tutorials online, and good support resources
No license required
Limited routing options with VEPro

Cons:
Uninspiring interface (although I do like 10.3 a lot better)
Mac only
I find it to be a PITA when recording audio (but that's just me)

Cubase 9
Pros:
It's expensive (but well worth it)
Cross platform
Rock solid (believe it or not, I have had good luck on Sierra)
It is now quite similar to Logic's layout, where you can see everything on a single monitor
Excellent routing options if you use VEPro (which I do)
Cool new sampler track

Cons:
There is a nominal fee for major updates (not a big deal)
requires a dongle or machine license
It can look cluttered at times
Can be fussy about imported video formats

These are my own, personal opinions, they are both excellent in their own right. However, I tend to gravitate to Logic most of the time....I just find it easier to get things done; I like the workflow and I prefer the look of the mixer.


----------



## John Busby (May 25, 2017)

sure they both have pros and cons, they're incredible DAW's - but i think the real question should be Logic Pro vs Cubase CPU performance
who wins?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 25, 2017)

There are so many variables (components, processors, RAM, etc). I host all of my VI's in VEPro, so both DAW's run efficiently that way.


----------



## Vik (May 27, 2017)

rvb said:


> But to anyone that has used both Logic and Cubase what would you say you're own personal pro's and cons would be when comparing these two DAWS?


Just in case you haven't seen these threads:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...switchers-any-issues-share-experiences.59354/
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/switched-from-cubase-to-logic-i-could-need-some-help.59289/
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ram-for-work-with-orchestral-libraries.43016/
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...d-cubase-for-use-with-sample-libraries.61884/


----------

